# Cam's aquatic services is BACK!!! With tons of africans



## Camrontheman (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone this is Cam from Cam's aquatics. I just finished my renovations this summer and we started brining alot of nice africans in lately. They seem to sell very well. I have alot of peacocks and haps for sale. We are a whole saler and dedicated to showing the public how good prices really are and what fishes are suppose to be priced at. Any how if you have any question you can always contact me this is Cam im at 647 388 5291. We also do special orders if we can find them in sources. THanks Cam


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Location please.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Chromey said:


> Location please.


Cam's Aquatic Services (Fish Store)
1133 Dundas street East 
Mississauga Ontario
L4Y 2C3 Canada
[email protected]

Cam Tu
Operation Manager/ Owner
647-388-5291


----------



## gjj25 (Jan 25, 2011)

A great guy with a great store.. 

i have dealt with Cam numerous times in the past and everytime its good. 

Gary


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks BigFishy, Ill head down to check it out.


----------



## Camsaquaticservices (Nov 30, 2010)

*Cam*

Hey guys thanks for the quick response in helping other hobbits to my store.

You know what out of all the other forums I like this one the most, people actually share great experience with Others rather then talking down to one another . Keep up the great work gta aquariast don't know if that's a word lol


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I was their today, Ive never seen cheaper prices for Cichlids...

Im sure Everything else is Cheap too, I just havent bought other FW fish before.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

+1 for Cam. 

Although I haven't actually bought anything yet from his store, he's a really friendly guy and an asset to the GTA Aquaria community. 

Good luck, Cam!

(ps... I still have u in mind if I do decide to sell my IS300)


----------

